# Sidra Hospital



## HappyMidwife (May 7, 2016)

Hi,

I'm a midwife from the uk. Have been offered a position at sidra and wanted to know how long the process took people. What's the provided accommodation like, do you pay your own utilities? What's the cost of living like and how do most spend their free time. Looking forward to hearing back. 

Regards,
THM


----------

